# 21:9 Display zum zocken? (Erfahrungen?)



## Cokicoke (2. August 2015)

Hi liebe PCGH Community,

ich überlege mir in nächster Zeit einen gaming PC zusammenzustellen. Da ich bis jetzt nur ein Laptop habe würde ich natürlich auch ein Display benötigen. Dabei stieß ich nun auf den LG 29UM65 im 21:9 Format. 

Meine Fragen also:

1) Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit 21:9 gemacht und lohnt sich das beim Zocken?
2) Reicht die Größe aus? Durch das Verhältnis sind 29" natürlich kleiner als sie klingen. 
3) Was für Hardware oder welches Budget (nur PC) brauche ich ca. um mit diesem Display auf guten Details flüssig und angenehm zu zocken? (Witcher 3, Far Cry 4...) Muss nicht auf Ultra sein^^
Ich habe ungefähr an gtx 970 (r9 390 nitro) und nen i5 4460-4690k gedacht. 

LG


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

29" 21:9 sind so hoch wie ein 24" und 34" 21:9 sind so hoch wie ein 27". 

Ich würde wenn der Platz reicht eher zu einem 34" 21:9 mit 3440x1440 raten. Für solche Auflösungen ist die 390 8G wie gemacht.

Ich hab gerade was gefunden.

Hiermit kannst du die Breite und Höhe des Displays berechnen: david-w.de | Bilddiagonalen-Rechner


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. August 2015)

Eher 29" so hoch wie nen 22" 16:9 habs mal mit nem 23" 16:9 verglichen und da fehlte beim 29" schon noch nen ganzes stück.
34" kommt eher an 28" 16:9 ran.
Das tool kannste knicken^^


Zu 1. ja lohnt sich aber auch nur wenns die Spiele auch voll supporten daher erstmal infos holen ob die gewünschten Spiele das auch machen.
      2. mMn nein 29" 21:9 ist schon mächtig schmal also es kommt einen immer vor als ob was in der höhe fehlen würde (jedenfalls gings mir so)
          deshalb eher zum 34" Modell geifen das passt schon viel eher.

      3. 2560x1080 zieht vielleicht 5-10% mehr an der GPU also ziemlich gering was ziemlich verwunderlich ist voll WQHD Auflösung zieht ja gleich mal das 3 oder 4Fache.
           Ob GTX 970 ode R 390 beide sollten das ohne Prob. packen.


----------



## drstoecker (2. August 2015)

Kann ich ganz klar empfehlen,  obwohl es immer noch vereinzelt Spiele wie cod gibt die das nicht im richtigen Verhältnis darstellen. Wenn ich nochmal kaufen müsste dann aber 34", war und ist mir persönlich zu teuer bzw. Der Aufpreis zu hoch.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Na 3-4 Fache stimmt eher nicht. Selbst bei UHD sind es meist nur 50-60% weniger FPS.


----------



## amer_der_erste (2. August 2015)

Hallo servus !

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass 21:9 beim zocken sehr viel Spaß macht.

Zur Zeit habe ich 13 Spiele installiert. Alle kommen mit der Auflösung klar !

29" finde empfinde ich richtig angenehm - sitze auch keine 60 cm davor !

Zur Hardware : ich habe eine R9 290 den Rest kannst du ja in meine Sig. sehen .
Meinem Kumpel habe ich genau das selbe System gebaut, bloß statt Xeon ein i5 4690 - sonst alles ident !
Er hat einen FHD Monitir und hat doch in einigen Spielen etwas bessere FPS als ich weil eben 2560x1080 mehr die GPU fordert.

Den kauf des Monitors bereue ich nicht, im Gegenteil - 16:9 könnt ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen ( :
Netter Nebeneffekt, du bekommst mehr Fenster nebeneinander und das macht richtig Spaß - zB. Youtube, Word und Browser ..

Hoffe, meine Erfahrung hilft dir ..


_Gruß Amer_


----------



## HisN (2. August 2015)

<-- hält 21:9 für einen mittleren Sehschlitz
Der hat seine angenehmen Seiten. Aber die fehlende Höhe stört mich ungemein. Beim Surfen, beim Arbeiten. Da helfen auch 3 Browserfenster nebeneinander nicht, wenn man in jedem nur ein paar Zeilen lesen kann ohne zu scrollen 

Ich muss allerdings auch zugeben, das ich meinen UHD-Monitor für einige (ausgewählte) Games gerne in 21:9 betreibe (3840x1632, entspricht bei meinem Monitor etwa einem 38" 21:9-Gerät).

Und "flüssig" sowie "ausreichend" hängt immer davon ab ob Du fähig bist die Regler im Game zu bedienen. Ich glaube ja das man fast sehr viel "flüssig" hinbekommt mit einer 390, sofern man das mit den Reglern gebacken bekommt.

Du kannst Deinen 21:9 ja genau so mit Balken an den Rändern in 16:9 betreiben. Ich persönlich würde allerdings den umgekehrten Weg gehen.
Also UHD einkaufen und dann wenn es passt 21:9 einstellen.


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2015)

Ich finde es sehr angenehm.  Eine echte Bereicherung zum Zocken.  

Wenn einem etwas an der Höhe fehlt, sollte man einen insgesamt größeren Monitor holen.  Wie schon geschrieben,  die 29/34"  sind nur verbreiterte 24/27".  


Man sieht einfach seitlich mehr "aus den Augenwinkeln", was das ganze deutlich angenehmer und auch realistischer macht. 


Leistungstechnisch hast du ~20% mehr Pixel,  entsprechend mehr Leistung braucht es.  Der Unterschied zu FullHD oder 1440p ist also nicht allzu groß.  Meine 780 reicht mir dafür.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

@HiSN: Was für einen Monitor hast du denn? Da müssen das ja mehr als die normalen 28 oder 32" UHD-Monitore sein.


----------



## Cokicoke (2. August 2015)

Ok danke erstmal an alle die geantwortet haben 

Ich denke jetzt wirklich zum 34" Display zu greifen (LG 34UM65). Dieser hat jedoch auch nur 2560 x 1080. Denkt ihr, dass das zu wenig ppi für die Größe sind? Ich brauche wirklich keine extrem hohe Auflösung, aber wirklich pixelig soll er natürlich auch nicht sein.

Außerdem denke ich daran doch zur 960 oder 290 zu greifen da diese angeblich ausreichen um witcher 3 auf 45-50 fps auf hoch zu spielen. Das reicht mir locker aus.


----------



## HisN (2. August 2015)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @HiSN: Was für einen Monitor hast du denn? Da müssen das ja mehr als die normalen 28 oder 32" UHD-Monitore sein.



Philips BMD4065UC


----------



## JoM79 (2. August 2015)

Wenn dann ne R9 290, die ist ca 70-80 schneller als ne GTX 960.
Wie weit sitzt du vom Monitor weg.


----------



## HisN (2. August 2015)

Cokicoke schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt wirklich zum 34" Display zu greifen (LG 34UM65). Dieser hat jedoch auch nur 2560 x 1080. Denkt ihr, dass das zu wenig ppi für die Größe sind?



Ja.
Und es ist kein Schritt zu UHD. NULL. Du bekommst nur links und rechts ein bisschen Fläche dazu, bleibst aber bei lächerlichen 1080 Pixeln in der Höhe. Selbst ein alter 16:10-Monitor mit 1600px Höhe wäre dagegen ein Segen


----------



## Leitwolf200 (2. August 2015)

Und da sin war beim nächsten Prob.?
MMn war die kleine Auflösung bei 34" viel zu gering also nen meter Abstand musste da schon einplanen um net vom matsch erschlagen zu werden.
Aber das sieht jeder wohl anders ich kenne Leute die kleben 80cm vor nem 32" TV und zocken mit PC drauf und sagen das es glasklar und scharf ist und alles andere als pixelig da kann ich nur mitn kopf schütteln.

Also musst du dir da wohl selbst nen Bild machen von kannst dir ja im laden 27" FullHD Monitore anschaun da kommts gleiche bei raus wenn dir das zusagt kannste auch zum 34" in kleiner Auflösung greifen.


----------



## sinchilla (2. August 2015)

probier mal die seite & gebe deine wunschverhältnisse ein, ist echt ne große hilfe. da sieht man sehr gut wie sich das verhältnis verschiebt im vergleich zum klassischen 16:9 format.

nen 34er ultrawide entspricht in der höhe einem 27er mit dem format 16:9

Visual TV Size Comparison : Display Wars


----------



## Stryke7 (2. August 2015)

HisN schrieb:


> Ja.
> Und es ist kein Schritt zu UHD. NULL. Du bekommst nur links und rechts ein bisschen Fläche dazu, bleibst aber bei lächerlichen 1080 Pixeln in der Höhe. Selbst ein alter 16:10-Monitor mit 1600px Höhe wäre dagegen ein Segen


Also, mir wäre das zu schmal.  Von 21:9 kommend fühlt man sich da, als würde man Scheukappen tragen.  

Aber da sind wir wieder bei der Frage:  Ist es ein Bildschirm mit mehr Breite  oder einer mit weniger Höhe?   Ansichtssache.  Bei Ultrawidescreen sollte man wohl hauptsächlich nach der Höhe aussuchen. 


Thema 1080p auf 34":   Das wäre eben das gleiche wie normales 1080p auf einem 27".  Manche kommen damit klar.  Mir wäre das ehrlich gesagt zu grob aufgelöst. Ich finde UWHD auf dem 29" noch in Ordnung,  aber größer dürfen die Pixel echt nicht sein.  Es sei denn man sitzt wirklich weit davon weg,  aber dann ist der Bildschirm auch wieder relativ klein.


----------



## Koko291 (2. August 2015)

Werde mir demnächst auch ein 34 holen, hab bis jetzt nur positives gehört


----------



## tsd560ti (2. August 2015)

Ich kann noch mal vom 25" 1080p berichten, den ich vor knapp einem Jahr für 180€ geschossen hab.
Das Format eignet sich super für sämtliche Spiele in FirstPerson, was in meinem Fall Renn/Fahrspiele und BF4 sind. In Thirdperson ist es dann wieder Geschmackssache, denn da taucht man allgemein weniger in das Geschehen ein. 
Ein weiterer gutet Aspekt ist die Übersicht in sämtlichen Spielen. Sei es, dass man ohne Mausbewegung die Außenspiegel sieht, in Rocketleague das halbe Spielfeld im Blick hat oder (ganz praktisch) in Shootern mehrere Eingänge gleichzeitig sehen kann, wenn man einen Raum oder Platz überwacht. 

Wenn ich richtig gut sehen muss gehe ich mit dem Monitor bis auf ~45cm nah ran, dann sieht man auch ordentlich was und profitiert sehr von dem erweiterten Sichtfeld. Sofern man dabei Kantenglättung drin hat stechen auch nicht wirklich Pixel raus, nur in der Ferne wird es dann mit den Details im Vergleich recht mau, wie es auch in FullHD der Fall ist.

Zur Leistung: Ich spiele mit einer 290X OC, die leicht über der 390 liegt. Damit ist für mich aktuell so ziemlich alles (High/Ultra + Downsampling/SSAA) drin, wobei BF4 auch nicht das anspruchsvollste Spiel ist... Klar kommt man da aber garantiert. 
In 1440p wird man dann die Grafikregler schon dosieren müssen, aber Auflösung ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, außer vielleicht IPS und 144Hz ;D


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

Uh, 25"?  Das ist ein die Höhe von 21/22" ? 


Ja, das Sichtfeld ist interessant.  In Shootern hilft es sehr, wenn man mit offenem Visier anlegt und an den Seiten noch wirklich viel sehen kann. 

Oder bei Age of Empires ...  das mal für 4:3 Monitore mit zB 1024*768px oder so gemacht wurde, und bei dem man nun auf einmal so verdammt viel auf einmal sehen kann   Hat komplett das Spielerlebnis verändert. 


Ja, schnelle Bildwiederholraten fehlen bei 21:9 leider noch.  Das ist auch mein größter Kritikpunkt daran.


----------



## RavionHD (3. August 2015)

Digital Foundry hat ein interessantes Video zu 21:9 Gaming gemacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JCqHmQas3_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 21:9 in 1440P sollte man wohl mindestens mit einer R9 390X gerüstet sein, am Besten wäre natürlich eine GTX980ti.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. August 2015)

Eher 19"^^
Respekt also 25" da müsst ich glaub 10cm davor sitzen


----------



## Stryke7 (3. August 2015)

Das Video trifft ziemlich genau meine Meinung.


----------



## Jobsti84 (3. August 2015)

Ich bin demletzt vom 24"er auf den 29" LG umgestiegen, also 16:9 auf 21:9.
Und ich muss sagen, dass mir der Umstieg wirklich sehr gut gefällt.

Wer mit 23-24" super zurecht kommt in 16:9, der wird auch mit 21:9 in 29" seinen Spaß haben,
genau so schaut's von 27" 16:9 auf 34" 21:9 aus.

Ob's wirklich 4k benötigt, muss hier jeder selbst entscheiden, das ist nicht nur abhängig vom Sitzabstand,
sondern auch vom eigenen Empfinden.
Ich sage mal bei üblichen Abständen von 40-60cm und 27", bzw. respektive 34"-21:9 ist es sehr starke Geschmackssache,
wobei man sich bei 21:9 eh etwas weiter weg setzen sollte, da man sonst (gerade beim Arbeiten) doch zu oft seinen Kopf bewegen muss.

Bei TVs finde ich 4K übrigens völlig sinnlos, solange man net direkt davor sitzt.
Sinn macht das Ganze dann erst bei Leinwänden oder falls man recht nah dran sitzt, also ich sage mal <2m @ 65"+. (nutze selbst 65", bei 3,5m)
Curved finde ich hier auch nur sinnvoll, falls man immer auf gleicher Position sitzt und auch große Screens nutzt.
Für den PC finde ich Curved (gerade bei 21:9) allerdings wieder interessant, bin gespannt sobald es etwas größere Auswahl an 29-34" IPS Curved 21:9 mit Freesync gibt.


----------



## tsd560ti (3. August 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Eher 19"^^
> Respekt also 25" da müsst ich glaub 10cm davor sitzen


Ich hab es mal ausgerechnet, das waren 20,4Zoll glaube ich [emoji38]
Ich hatte halt die 120€ vom kaputten Acer und wollte auf jeden Fall IPS, und dann kam gerade das Angebot...

Bei so einem kleinen Monitor braucht es dann auch wirklich oft eine Zoomfunktion im Browser oder Explorer.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Ich warte noch 2 Jahre ab, bis ich mir nen 21:9 zulege. Bisher hab ich 1200p, sollte dann also einer mit mindestens 1440p sein. 

Bis dahin gibt es aber ja wieder stärkere GPUs und Freesync kann auch noch etwas reifen.


----------



## iReckyy (3. August 2015)

Also ich spiele an 3 Bildschirmen mit jeweils FullHD. Die haben jeweils 21,5". Das Bild ist da natürlich extrem breit, fast zu breit, da es an den Rändern links und rechts doch schon deutlich verzerrt.

Wenn man allerdings bei den Spielen, was man eigentlich macht, nur in die Mitte schaut, ist es schon cool, wieviel man im Augenwinkel noch "sieht".

Aber ich denke, wenn 34" 3440x1440p mit Gsync bezahlbar werden, dann steige ich um, da es dann nicht mehr so stark verzerrt und die Auflösung insgesamt niedriger, aber trotzdem schärfer ist.

Gibt es Gsync eigentlich mit nur 60Hz?

Gruß.

Hier einmal Battlefield 3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. August 2015)

FoV vielleicht einstellen?
Das verzerren gabs übrigens aufm 29" 21:9 auch bei 34" 21:9 wars komischerweise net.


----------



## DKK007 (3. August 2015)

Wie es bei GSYnc ist weiß ich nicht. Freesync geht jedoch von 9-240 Hz. Nur Panels die das können fehlen noch.


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2015)

Ja Gsync gibts auch mit 60Hz, dann aber UHD.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. August 2015)

Fragt sich blos ob G-sync mit 60Hz so sinn macht immer auf 60FPS und über 30bleiben ist bestimmt net einfach
gerade bei UHD.
Würde mich viel zu nervig sein flupp 1FPS drüber schon wars das^^


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2015)

Wieso 1fps drüber und das wars?


----------



## iReckyy (3. August 2015)

Es regelt doch dann bei 60fps ab oder?


----------



## Leitwolf200 (3. August 2015)

ka?
Bei freesync geht doch Vsync an wenn drüber oder net!?
Waum sollte das bei G-sync anders sein=?


----------



## JoM79 (3. August 2015)

Ja Gsync regelt bei der maximalen Hertzzahl die fps ab.
Freesync kann man einstellen, ob die fps abgeriegelt werden oder nicht wenn die Hertzzahl des Monitors überschritten wird.
Und wenn man über die maximalen Hertz des Monitors kommt, kann auch kein Vsync funktionieren.


----------



## Jobsti84 (4. August 2015)

Vsync für zu viele fps brucht's doch garnet bei AMD, im Treiber einfach auf 60, bzw. sicherheitshalber 59 fps limitieren.
Schade, dass AMD (noch) keine Features einbaut, welche man bei externen Tools findet, wie das dynamische Vsync und Co.


----------



## P2063 (4. August 2015)

Also ich hatte einige Zeit einen LG 21:9 mit 2560x1080 und fand das beim zocken auch sehr angenehm, da man durch das erweiterte periphere sehen doch einen Tick schneller Bewegungen am Rand wahrnimmt. Und wie andere bereits geschrieben haben muss das Spiel 21:9 auch unterstützen, andernfalls hat man störende schwarze Balken rechts und links. 

Allerdings haben mir, auch wenn es wenig klingt, doch bei allen anderen Anwendungen sehr die 120 Pixel in der Höhe verglichen mit einem 1920x1200 Display gefehlt. Unter 2560x1440 bzw 3440x1440 wenn man ultra Breitbild will würde ich heute kein Display mehr kaufen.


----------



## SlapJack (4. August 2015)

Hey, ich hatte den Curved Monitor von Samsung mit einer Auflösung von 3440x1440 und ich fand ihn Superklasse. Leider war der Monitor im Speziellen nicht fürs Zocken geeignet aber die Auflösung und Breite war Klasse. Vorallem bei Spielen wie Witcher 3 oder ähnlichen RPGs bietet der Monitor einen super Mehrwert. Auch BF4 sah gleich nochmal besser aus dank des Breiteren Bilds. 

Es gibt leider einige Spiele die 21:9 noch nicht Unterstützen. Dafür gibt es aber flawless Widescreen um das zumindest bei einigen Nachzurüsten. Andere Spiele hatten das Problem, dass sie vorallem die Ultra Breitbild Auflösung 3440x1440 noch nicht Unterstützen aber meist gab es die Niedrigere Auflösung im 21:9. 

Ich Persönlich würde mir jederzeit wieder einen Kaufen, sobald es einen Curved 21:9 mit 3440x1440 Auflösung gibt, der auch G-Sync unterstützt (hab ne Nvidia Karte). Leider ist das noch nicht der Fall weshalb ich auf 4k Umgestiegen bin. Die Tatsache, dass das Bild Angenehme Groß war und das Sichtfeld sehr gut (bei 34" zumindest) Ausfüllte war einfach angenehm und durch den Curved Effekt waren auch meine Augen nicht immer Überanstrengt nach ner Langen Nutzung.

Was mich vorallem zum Kauf von einem 21:9 Monitor bewegt hat, war die Möglichkeit 2 Vollwertige Programmfenster Nebeneinander offen zu haben um so Angenehmer damit Arbeiten zu können. Der Bonus mit Filmen ohne Schwarzen Rand war Natürlich auch sehr sehr geil. 

Wenn du also einen Monitor mit FreeSync oder G-Sync und nem guten Panel findest kann ich dir nur Absolut raten dir einen 21:9 Monitor zuzlegen. Das Breitere Bild und das WoW-Gefühl bei Games allein wird dann seinen rest dazu beitragen.

Hardware-Technisch kommt es etwas auf die Auflösung drauf an. eine GTX970 könnte zumindest bei WQHD (3440x1440) etwas knapp werden bei neueren Games. GTA5 und Witcher 3 liefen zwar bei mir mit ner GTX970 aber ne 2. hat auch nicht geschadet. Denke durch FreeSync oder G-Sync sollte es aber auch mit einer GTX970 und nicht Maximaler Auflösung kein Problem sein. Der Prozessor sollte auch locker reichen, da die eh kaum Ausgelastet sind in den Spielen. 

Ich würd dir raten, mach es und Probier es aus und sollte es dir garnicht liegen (solls ja auch geben) kannst du den Monitor ja immer noch umtauschen. Ggf. bietet es sich ja an gleich bei den WHD von Amazon einen gbrauchten zu Ordern, falls du es erstmal nur testen willst. Wenn Möglich am Besten in 34"


----------

